# drilling frame for stealth post



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

I am planning on drilling a hole in my seat tube, several inches above the BB, in order to run a stealth Reverb. The frame is a Chromag Stylus. I am not concerned with warranties. I've been looking for an oval rubber grommet that I can set in the hole to seal up the joint and protect the hydraulic line from rattling.

This is the closest thing I've found - but I'd have to braze it on. It's not really what I'm looking for. 








I'm not even sure what the name of the piece I'm looking for is called - Is it a grommet? A sleeve?

I am tempted to call Intense and see if they can send me one of these or at least tell me what its called so I can hunt one down:








What am I looking at and how can I find one?

Thanks


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

looks like a molded plastic grommet to me


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

I know at our shop we have a bunch laying around. Trek used them on some Equinox and Madone frames in the past. Its a rubber grommet with an angled hose line in it. You could just drill the hole oval, or a slot and use a round grommet bigger than the hole and squish it into an oval. If you have a decent LBS around, I would check with them. I know we have a few drawers of little cable guide parts. Some used on old Madones are aluminum and rivet into place or use a small screw.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Also, you could check this, this or this. If none of those suit your needs, another option would be to take a small chunk of rubber hose and slip it over your hydraulic hose and run that in the area that it runs into the frame.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I'm planning on ovalizing the hole out so that cable can come out at a better angle than 90 degrees to the seat tube. I like the idea of squishing a rubber grommet into the hole and making it work. What I am hoping to find though is a grommet or sleeve designed for this application that snaps in place and is a done deal.


----------



## DSaul (Dec 13, 2012)

Home Depot has a variety of different size rubber grommets in the electrical and plumbing sections. Round grommets will become oval if you squeeze them into an oval shaped hole.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, if you refer to my first reply, if your LBS has worked on time-trial bikes or road bikes with internal cables they should have some laying around. I know at our shop we have a little drawer with them in it. There are plastic ones or aluminum ones that rivet or bolt into place like on the Madones from about 2 years ago. If you absolutely need one and your shop doesn't have it I could probably send you one.


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks again - I started hunting around and found some rubber grommets in various sizes at the local hardware store. They look like a yo-yo and one of the sizes should fit. I think once I drill the hole I'm going to insert a round shafted screwdriver and give it a few taps to bend the upper curve out and knock the lower curve in - rather than drill two holes and dremel them into an oval. If the grommet doesn't work I've got self sealing rubber tape I can take a few wraps with. Once everything shows up and I can play around it will probably go quick and turn out well.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey;

You will have an easier time getting a grommet to fit and stay in a flat hole, be it round or oval. Having said that, I personally would taper the hole with some sort of mandrel as you suggested. Laying in a nice indented channel to ease the transition would be the most aesthetic way of doing it, barring finding the exact task specific grommet.


----------



## joesrepsol (Mar 30, 2009)

*Shimano Di2 Grommets*



boostin said:


> I am planning on drilling a hole in my seat tube, several inches above the BB, in order to run a stealth Reverb. The frame is a Chromag Stylus. I am not concerned with warranties. I've been looking for an oval rubber grommet that I can set in the hole to seal up the joint and protect the hydraulic line from rattling.
> 
> This is the closest thing I've found - but I'd have to braze it on. It's not really what I'm looking for.
> View attachment 780362
> ...


You will find the Shimano Di2 Grommets come in a pack of 4. You pick from the round ones or ovaled boots. Both have angled cable housing, and are rubber. $4-$8 a pack.

Shimano Ultegra Di2 Grommets | Competitive Cyclist









Joe


----------



## thedudeman (Nov 10, 2006)

That's a great tip for the DI2 grommets- thanks!


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

The dead shall rise!


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

yeah, I use plain old wire grommets from ace.


----------



## dr.welby (Jan 6, 2004)

DI2 grommets only have about a 2mm hole for the control wire. They won't work for cable housing.


----------

